# Willow is gone...



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not sure quite how to say this but Willow is missing.  It must have been a turn of bad luck. Dad, thinking that Willow had been left in her cage left the back door open for a few seconds. But meanwhile Mum had opened the door and brought her out. Willow flew off and out of the door.   This is so devastating, two birds in 5 days. I can't believe Willow is gone, she is such a sweetie and has made my life so happy and complete. Now she is gone I am so upset, as I write this tears are rolling down my face.

I have put up loads of flyers around the area and posted small posters through peoples doors in the hope that she will be seen. Her cage is outside, along with Bobby's, waiting for their return. I can just hope and pray she will come back somehow... I have been whistling the wolf whistle (Willow's favourite whistle) all day. I have walked everywhere trying to find her. 

She is my baby and if she never be replaced. There is only room for one tiel in my heart and that is Willow.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh ... i am shocked, and so very sorry for you Rosie...
i hope very much that you get them back....
a friend of mine recently lost one of her hand raised pastel blue Indian ring neck parrots, it was only 6 months old, and was going to be a present for her mother....
with a bit of luck Willow will turn up.. tiels are personable animals, so someone should find her...

i too have had a string of bad luck...
first, my darling budgie, Queen passed away following an incident with egg binding..
then on Christmas eve, my real estate turned up at my door, and said my house has been sold and i have 30 days to move...
and finally just the other night i crashed my dads car into a tree on a bad dark gravely corner, in the rain... luckily i escaped with minor injuries, but the car was ruined...
i hope our luck turns around...
just remember, you would never be able to appreciate all the wonderful things in life, if there wasnt the terrible things to show you how good the good things are...


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope that willow and bobby return to you and i hope that you and debree420 luck gets better!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Rosie!! I really don't know what to say, I feel so sad for you. Hopefully Willow will turn up in the nearby neighbourhood. Big hugs.....keep looking.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

OH Rose!!! I am so sorry that is just devasting to have two birds leave you like that within a short space of time, I can't even imagine what you must be going through right now, hopefully with all the posters up someone will see her and return her to you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

oh Rosie I can't say Iam so sorry enough  I hope they come back to you. Don't give up.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh Rosie, poor you!  I was so shocked to read the title of this thread and I can only say how sorry I am to hear about Willow. You've done all you can for now so keep looking for her and maybe you'll be together again soon. I know how much Willow meant to you.
I hope that both your babies come back.

Tia x


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Rosie I am so sorry, I feel horiible. I wish we could help you look for them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

My heart dropped when I read this title. I don't even know what to say to you Rosie. I am so sorry...This is why having flighted birds scares me. I don't think I'd have them flighted if I lived with anyone in the house..I would be to afraid of accidents like this. I'm SO sorry...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone - you are all so sweet.  The extra great news is that Willow is now safely back home. I am extremely lucky. This is what happened. One of my neighbours that I had told that Willow was missing urgently came knocking on the door, saying that she had been sitting on their fence. But when we got there she had flown off, and they thought into their neighbour's garden. So we checked there - no sign. So we thought she must have flown round to some more gardens round the back. We then began knocking on people's doors to check their gardens LOL. It was then I heard a distinct wolf whistle coming from a nearby tree, and I knew it was her, bless her. So off we went, knocked on the house of the garden that we thought Willow was in. Nobody was in. We had no choice but to grab the ladder, ruin their pansies :blush: and get her down with the help of rice crispies (her fave). Apparently we looked like something out of a comedy sketch, Dad carrying a long stick, me carrying a net and Mum carrying a ladder LOL. We managed to reach her and bring her down, thank God.

Anyway, I am just soooo glad she is back - its turned from being the worst New Years day to the best (well, sort of). Better rush, Willow's begging to come out.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

woo good to hear willow is back home and safe!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rosie that is marvellous, you are just soooo lucky to have got her back. I can imagine all of you armed with the rescue equipment. Well, you enjoy her now and I bet you will be double checking doors and windows before you open her cage next time huh? LOL.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That is incredibly lucky that you've found her! You have no idea how unlikely that scenerio is! I am *VERY* happy for you!


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

So glad to hear that you found her!!! what a blessing it is to have found her so soon.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I am SO happy to hear that Willow is back!!!  I was so upset to read this thread, but it's turned out so well for you and her!!!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

yea! yeah! YEAH! I'm so glad. What a great end to that story. Give her a big hug from us. :lol::clap:


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so pleased that she is back. It must have been extremely sad to lose her. I am sure she is happy to be back and safe! 

DeBree, *hugs* I hope your luck gets better soon!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't believe it when I read it, that is so awesome that you found her and so quickly  your really lucky


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yes, I am extremely pleased to have her back so quickly, and very thankful that my neighbour saw her. If it wasn't for them then she might still be out there. I am looking forward to making her a big treat tomorrow (with Brocolli in of course ). 



DeBree420 said:


> just remember, you would never be able to appreciate all the wonderful things in life, if there wasnt the terrible things to show you how good the good things are...


I totally agree, as I said it turned from being the worst new years day ever to one of the best because Willow was found. Also, I do hope your luck gets better soon. 



olly&izzy said:


> Give her a big hug from us. :lol::clap:


olly&izzy - Yep I sure will, but tomorrow she's sleeping now hehe. 



Plukie said:


> I bet you will be double checking doors and windows before you open her cage next time huh? LOL.


Oh yes, I've become so paranoid LOL. Everything is locked when the birds come out. What is especially irratating is that the dog has learnt to open the door, so she could come barging in any moment.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumbu: Yeah! Iam so happy for you  Iam so glad she is back :clap:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Being over paranoid is just fine in this case. I am too.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

YEY! I'm so happy for you! 
This event couldn't have had a better ending! Give Willow tons of love and tell her never to go out without her Mummy again. 

Tia x


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

So glad she is back. I have fully flighted birds and this is always a worry but they are in my bed room which is in the back of this place. I've had my scare with this. Mom left my room door open and normally they wont go out but something scared sonic out and mom had the front door open. Horrible part about this is he went in the pourchwhere the door was open). The front door wasn't long being closed, sonic got scouped up and back into the room.

Now just to hope you get your budgie bobby(??) back.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, it is a worry especially with other people in the house. We have learnt from this to be EXTRA careful, checking every door as we get the birds out. You had a lucky escape with Sonic. Theres no stopping them once their outside. Bobby especially was gone in a flash.  I am hoping & praying he will turn up. I have tried phoning the RSPCA loads, but they won't pick up the phone. I will try again tomorrow. If he has been picked up the I think the first place people would take stray birds would be the RSPCA...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If they don't pick up. I would go there with a flyer


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

OH MY WORD Rosie...I just read the thread...and I could not believe what I was reading...will Willow missing...I remember when you got her and where choosing her name...it was around the time I got Ella...I am so so SO glad you found the sweet girl....YAY


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think i'm lucky, the way our house is set up there is no one door to get outside, whether you go out the front or the back you have to go through two doors. It makes having the birds out so much safer.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I really hope you get Bobby back Rosie. You two will be in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww, I'm so glad you got Willow back! I hope Bobby comes back, too...


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

When I started reading this thread I was like Oh NOO thats so sad , and then I read that you found her! That is so great and Williow looks like a lovely cockatiel! 
Congrats!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hooray...
i somehow knew she would turn up...
from my first hand experience i have heard of many people loosing birds, i have never known a budgie to come home (i have seen them found and caught again, but never come back by themselves)
i have only ever known of a single large parrot who was found when he was lost, but unfortunately if most people find a thousand dollar parrot, they dont want to give it back.
but tiels on the other hand, the ones that are sorta wildish i have never seen return, but the hand tamed ones always seem to find bird lover people...(not that they always get given back though)
i work part time in a local pet shop, and the amount of hand tame tiels that get brought in, then half an hour later the owner comes in franticly looking for them...
hehe you managed to get to Willow before anyone had the chance to find and catch her
it is all very lucky!


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunny got out too one dramatic summers day. (LONG POST!)

I had him on my shoulder and I went to let the dog out. I barley opened the door and WOOSH! out went Sunny. I ran out, paniced, screaming, and searching the sky for him. He did two rounds around the apartment complex we used to live at, chriping like mad until he landed on top of a roof. I frantically tried coaxing him down with treats and wistling the cat call that we taut him. My brother woke up, came outside and started telling me I was in big trouble ( what a big help that was ) . I had no choice but to call my mom who knawed my ear off over the phone. My parents came home from shopping, telling me I was done for after Sunny was retreaved. My brother managed to throw a rock to spook him off the house. He flew so high that he was a tinny chriping speck in the distance. We ran hysterically after him, still in our pajamas, trying to follow him through humongous neighborhoods to no avail. Me and my brother trecked a total of 3 neighborhoods until we heard his familiar chirp off in the distance next to a drainage pound. After mocking his chrip for an hour he finally answered and we pin-pointed his location IN THE TALLEST FRIGAN TREE of the apartment complex. My mom ran to get the binoculars and I rushed to lug his heavy cage back to the tree. My parents ordered us to stay at the tree and watch him so they could drive 45 minutes out to the house we were building to get a long, retractable ladder. Me and my brother brought snacks, towels, books, games, ect. to keep ourselves busy. We ended up camping out there for 6 hours until my parents finally came back from working on the house. The sun was setting, so we had to hurry. It was up to my dad to set up the ladder that STILL wasnt tall enough to reach him. Sunny looked exactly like the leaves of the tree so it was hard finding the right spot to set up the ladder. We needed something to spook him out with (we had no nets available to us) so my brother suggested a basketball.The basketball was to hard to throw streight up in the air that far, so we resorted to a football. After many throw-and-miss shots, my dad finally threw the football up next to Sunny. That scared the crap out of him, wich sent Sunny into another high-alltitude cricle in the sky. Thankfully he flew back to a smaller and easier to climb tree next to the monster tree he was previously in. We all watched Sunny as my dad ran back to get something to contain Sunny with. He came bak with a Walmart plastic bag:blink:. He then stuffed that in his pants and chimmied up the tree while we all prayed that he wouldnt fall and cheered him on. My dad got to were Sunny was and calmly asked Sunny to step up. My dad told us Sunny demanded to have his head scratched, and stepped right onto his hand. My dad gentley put him in the bag (we could hear his squawks of protest) and slowly climbed back to the ground. We all cheered, so happy that after a long, dramatic day we finally had Sunny-bunners home. We packed up all of our geer, brought it all back home and got Sunny's wings trimed a few days after the fiasco. I do admit it was my fault, but I am so thankfull we got him back. He could have flown two counties over, and he surely would have died if we didnt get him. Accidents do happen, and we learn from them. I know how it feels to loose somthing prescious to you and the fear that you will never see it again. 
Woo, that was a lot of typing.  So theres my lost bird story. I am so happy you got your Willow back.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW! What a journey both you, your family and Sunny had. I was hooked to the story. And once they are out, they don't stop. They probably get very disorientated confused, and they can't navigate from up above so you have to try to watch their every move. Thanks for sharing your amazing story. 

Also, thankyou everyone else for your lovely comments.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, I am so glad you got Sunny back. That must have been scary!

Rosie, I really hope you get Bobby back.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I forgot to add that my mom saw a fire truck across the street and went into the diner to try and get them to help. They refused, saying that they "dont do lost birds."  You wouldnt beleive how much that POed my mom.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Well that isn't nice of them. I mean, they are right there, I suppose they're off duty cause they're in a diner, and they won't help you? They are supposed to help the community, whether you a person or a bird.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's a pain the fire men wouldn't help, they're painted as such heroes in the media and stuff that you would think they would've volunteered to help.  I'm glad you got Sunny back though.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Mossybird said:


> Thanks, guys. I forgot to add that my mom saw a fire truck across the street and went into the diner to try and get them to help. They refused, saying that they "dont do lost birds."  You wouldnt beleive how much that POed my mom.


That kind of thing makes my blood boil! They could have at least helped you. Grrrrrr!



Tiki said:


> Rosie, I really hope you get Bobby back.


Thanks,so do I. The RSPCA finally picked up the phone. All the vets nearby know, there is flyers up, his cage is outside with food in. There's not much more I can do apart from wait.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe you could post on www.911parrotalert.com ? If you haven't already

good luck!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks, I might try that. The site looks quite American though, but I could try.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

> 911 PARROT ALERT is an international initiative dedicated to helping reunite Lost, Stolen and Found parrots & birds with their families


I think its international..or at least it says so...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks - I've just sent them a lost bird form.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that you got her back, that was so lucky


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Now you just have to find Bobby. Let's hope you get lucky twice...*fingers crossed*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I just made the birds are out posters please don't let them escape. I got one for each side of the doors. They have photos of my birds on them. I want to get them laminated so they can be put on the doors, when the birds are out. Better safe than sorry I say


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I just made the birds are out posters please don't let them escape. I got one for each side of the doors. They have photos of my birds on them. I want to get them laminated so they can be put on the doors, when the birds are out. Better safe than sorry I say



That's a good idea. When I lived with my parents I did the same thing.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck finding Bobby & hope he comes back soon!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I just made the birds are out posters please don't let them escape. I got one for each side of the doors. They have photos of my birds on them. I want to get them laminated so they can be put on the doors, when the birds are out. Better safe than sorry I say


I would do this too if i didn't have double doors everywhere. I would also be locking the front and back doors and keeping the key with me to make it impossible for people to just charge in or out.


----------

